# LPR?



## stebbs (Jan 8, 2008)

Anyone have or heard of LPR reflux. I honestly think this is what I have. I take 20 mg of Aciphex everyday, but it somewhat helps. I still have problems daily. Reading on websites it says for LPR you should be taking double dosages. I see a ENT next week about it. Just wanted to see if there was anyone out there with it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The full name is Laryngopharyngeal Reflux I didn't know what the initials stood for.http://heartburn.about.com/od/gastrictract.../whatis_LPR.htm is a link.No personal experience. I hope you get relief soon.


----------

